# Problem with my DNS configuration?



## missklutz16 (Jan 9, 2008)

A couple of days ago, my computer decided that it isn't going to connect to the internet on a certain network. I can connect to the router, but between the network and the internet, there's a happy red X, and my network status is Local Only. When I do Window's disgonstics, it tells me that "There may be a problem with your Domain Name Server (dns) configuration". This is a weird problem because I used to be able to connect to the network (it's wireless, btw), no problem, but I came back from vacation and my computer won't let me. I can connect to any other network and get online, but I can't connect to internet service I actually pay for. One thing I've noticed is that I can ping the router, no problem, but I can't ping anything else. 

I've tried researching this problem online, but I've seen lots of posts of people with this problem, but no solutions. I've tried disabling Ipv6, and making sure that all the settings are to aquire IP and DNS address automaticly, but none of this helped. Can someone please help me figure out what I've got to do to make this stop, it's very irritating being in the middle of doing a project and not being able to connect to the internet.


----------



## BlameTom (Jan 7, 2008)

A lot of people seem to have a similar problem (me included) 

I don't have a proper solution yet but what I do for now is open a comand prompt window. (Hold windows key and press R then type "cmd" and press enter) and type "ipconfig /renew. 

This gets me back on the internet but unfortunately I have to do this every time I switch the computer on so there must be a better solution out there.


----------



## missklutz16 (Jan 9, 2008)

For me, my problem was that the router I was connecting to is still on (for some reason), but isn't used for internet access any longer. But it would be nice if a definitive solution were found, in case this were ever to happen to me again.


----------



## matty111 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been having the same problems with my wireless router- very frustrated! I've been able to connect to it for about the past month with no problems, but for some reason, two days ago something- either vista or my router- decided that I didn't need internet access anymore. 

I tried ipconfig/renew, but it responded "The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation."

What??

I can, however, connect with an ethernet cable- same as missklutz.... I'd sure like to know how to make this work.

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## bewade (Aug 4, 2008)

I had the same problem after networking my new & old laptop with external hdd all day, it originaly lost all contact with the internet conection after i allowed windows messenger through the windows firewall which i have on as well as my CA firewall.
Took me ages of fiddeling with options and then it was as simple as going to the network and sharing centre and clicking on view status, then click diagnose and presto, it was that easy.
I still don't believe it was messenger but a conflict of some sort between the 2 laptops?? Fixed now, give this a try? Good Luck :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## bewade (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.mojaveexperiment.com/


----------

